# Anyone ever add Vanilla Beans to their wine?



## smurfe (Dec 5, 2006)

I started my Raspberry wine from the Vintner's Harvest wine base. I have been mulling the idea of adding some vanilla flavor to the wine by adding a vanilla bean or two to the secondary after I rack from the primary. I am making a 3 gallon batch. I plan on sweetening it a bit to suit my wife's tastes. I still can't decide if I want to add oak or not as I have never had a sweetened fruit/berry wine with oak. I have had dry fruit wines with oak and it is nice. I dunno if I add the vanilla though, to add any oak. Any comments or suggestions on the vanilla? Oak to a sweeter wine? Both together? 


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Masta has added them to some of his Meads Smurf so I bet he can advise you


----------



## masta (Dec 5, 2006)

Smurfe I would add no more than 2 beans for 3 gals and I think you get the best extraction of vanilla if you follow the same method as when making Creme Brulee or ice cream. Split the beans length ways, scrape the inside with your knife and than add everything to the secondary.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. I didn't know the potency of the beans. Didn't know if I should put one, two, or more in. Anyone have an opinion on how any oak in this wine would be? I don't know if the flavors of raspberry, vanilla and oak would be. Comments?


Thanks


Smurfe


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 6, 2006)

Raspberry Vanilla Wine??? wow sounds intresting... Sounds like to much of a good thing...Definately would try that!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Found this article in the archives of Winemaker magazine. Makes me think harder if I want to use a whole bean in my wine or not. I have used pure vanilla extract in wines before and was disappointed with the results. I added pure vanilla extract to my Kumquat Mead. I had a mild vanilla aroma but no real flavor. The aroma diminished by the time I bottles. I guess I should of added it right at bottling time. I added it to that batch during fermentation. Time to put my thinking and decision cap on. I don't know if I really agree with this article or not but they are the experts, not me. 


Smurfe








> Source: http://winemakermag.com/mrwizard/245.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 6, 2006)

I have added vanilla beans to my six gallon carboy Shiraz, kit. I added the vanilla beans after all ingredients were mixed. After the 14 days of waiting for it's clairity I tasted the batch and loved it's vanilla aroma and taste. The clarity had not settled as of yet so waited another week. Still finding little black specks, from the vanilla beans. I transferred the wine into another 6 gallon carboy, taking out the vanilla beans, in hopes the black specks will settle. I plan to bulk age this batch a few more months. But, really enjoyed it's flavor with the added vanilla beans and will use them again.
Thanks for the article smurfe, I think I will attempt that next time instead of the vanilla black specks.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you just drop the bean into the carboy, or did you process it like Masta suggested by cutting it in half and scraping the materials out and adding them to the carboy? Did you add them when you racked to the carboy from the primaryor after you stabilized the wine for clearing?Do you feel that filtering will remove the black specks? I filter all of my wines. 
Smurfe


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 7, 2006)

Smurfe the vanilla beans I ordered off the internet came in small pouches. The beans were cut about 1/2 inch in length purchased. I dropped them in the carboy after racking from the primary. Because of the black specks, I decided to rack the wine an additional time and am now letting it bulk age maybe one month or two, undecided on that too (I like the taste). If it still has the black specks; Yes, I do think it would be removed from filtering. I have yet to decide to purchase a filtering kit.Undecided as of yet!?


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. My wife ordered my a packet of 3 beans. I believe she ordered them from Penzy's Spices. She ordered me Madagascar Vanilla. 


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2006)

Smurfe....we racked our Raspberry/Red Grape wine yesterday...I had added some American Oak chips to the carboy for about 10 day last month...when I tasted it yesterday the first flavor was raspberry, then vanilla...the wine is wonderful!!!!
I had never oaked a raspberry before, but will always do it from now on.It must be the Raspberry really picks up the oak flavors...or I just got lucky!!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Smurfe....we racked our Raspberry/Red Grape wine yesterday...I had added some American Oak chips to the carboy for about 10 day last month...when I tasted it yesterday the first flavor was raspberry, then vanilla...the wine is wonderful!!!!
> I had never oaked a raspberry before, but will always do it from now on.It must be the Raspberry really picks up the oak flavors...or I just got lucky!!!




Is this wine dry or sweetened? I wouldn't think twice about oaking a dry wine. I just have never had an oaked sweetened wine. How much of the chips did you add. I was wondering about adding them to the primary. I have a big bag of American Oak chips and a smaller bag of American Oak beans/cubes. I believe I even have a few packs of the oak dust or chips that come in the kits. With this being a 3 gallon batch I would need to figure out how much to add.


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 8, 2006)

It is a dry red wine, and a very good one.The oak really made a difference.
I didn't use much oak...guess I should measure it....a very small hand full is all...and my hands are small.
I did toast it for awhile in a dry small fry pan on the stove top....that might have brought out more flavors too.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2006)

I find the American White Oak has more vanilla flavors sooner than French oak. Toasting it fresh also seems to contribute to the flavor. Just don't leave it in too long. I think it mellows the tannins out somewhat also toasting it fresh. Smurfe, I think 1/4 cup should give you enough for 3 gallons. Just taste it often like I know you do routinely and you should be fine.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 8, 2006)

appleman said:


> I find the American White Oak has more vanilla flavors sooner than French oak. Toasting it fresh also seems to contribute to the flavor. Just don't leave it in too long. I think it mellows the tannins out somewhat also toasting it fresh. Smurfe, I think 1/4 cup should give you enough for 3 gallons. Just taste it often like I know you do routinely and you should be fine.




So would I add a quarter cup of chips to the primary, or wait until I rack to glass? What about the addition of the extra vanilla I plan on adding? Will that affect the amount of chips to add?


Thanks


Smurfe


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2006)

I usually add the chips in the primary and cubes in the secondary. The chips are a PITA to get out of the secondary, but the cubes come right out when you rack again. If you are adding the vanilla beans, I'd wait until after racking to secondary and see if you need it at all. I've never done Vanilla, so I can't say if you will even need the oak for vanilla, but it would provide some tannins if needed. You will be the ultimate person to decide the fate of the wine - so use your judgement and we will all await the results.









*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## jojo (Dec 18, 2006)

I put beans in my pom/bb/eldrberry and the vanilla smell is gone. I can't figure out why.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 19, 2006)

I racked my Shirza kit so I could get ready for another kit I had ordered from George. The little black specks from the vanilla beans that I was worried about are gone now. The aroma, and taste is awsome. Can't wait until this one is aged a little more.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope all of you (Masta, Smurfe, JS, Appleman, et. al.) will do an update to your 'vanilla bean' experience.


I am starting a black (sweet) cherry wine (will pitch yeast tomorrow) and followed this vanilla bean thread way back when. I was intrigued and wanted to try it in something, and the cherry looks like a good candidate.


I've got two of the little suckers (expensive, aren't they!) andplan to add one to the cherry. I saw Masta's admonition, plus the Wine Wizard article, Smurfe, is a good one too -- I can see why you went back and forth on this!


So, what did you end up doing, and has there been anything new to add to the discussion? THANKS!


----------



## masta (Feb 3, 2007)

I still stick to my method: split the bean and scrape the seeds and then all of it to the secondary.


I tried to cheat with a mead and use extract and it didn't work at all...need the real bean!


----------



## smurfe (Feb 3, 2007)

My Raspberry is still in the clearing stage I guess. I haven't even looked at it and don't plan to for another month. I will then stabilize it and add finings if needed. I haven't tasted it yet and have moved it to our new house along with my other carboys. 


Masta, did you use imitation vanilla extract or real vanilla extract? I would have no problem using real extract and most recipes I have seen call for it. I did use some imitation extract in my Kumquat mead and it still has the vanilla taste in it. I am with you though, if you can get the real beans, use them.


Smurfe


----------



## masta (Feb 3, 2007)

I really cheated and use used imitation extract and must be why it didn't do it at all.


Garbage in Garbage out!


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 25, 2007)

I ended up using the real bean, split and scaped as Masta said earlier -- we'll see what it ends up tasting like!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 25, 2007)

OilnH2O said:


> I ended up using the real bean, split and scaped as Masta said earlier -- we'll see what it ends up tasting like!



I am real interested in using a vanilla bean in my next batch of raspberry/red grape wine....hope to hear everyone's comments before I begin.

Loved the oak in the last batch, it really gave more complexity to the wine.

Would you still use oak chips if you use the bean????Would a week in the secondary carboy be long enough to get flavor out of the bean???

This is very interesting...keep the comments coming....


----------



## smurfe (Feb 25, 2007)

I still haven't sampled mine yet. I guess I am one who has plenty of patience when it comes to wine. The wine looks pretty clear. I guess I need to degas it and stabilize it. 


I did take a taste of a 750 ml bottle I had extra to use to top off with I found in a cabinet under an airlock when I was moving. It tasted wonderful. Very raspberry in flavor. It was dry as I had not sweetened it. One thing I thought was weird was the aroma. It had a beer "hops" aroma to an extent.


This little bit did not have the vanilla in it as I used the beans in the carboy and that bottle was extra from when I racked to glass so I still don't know about the vanilla flavor yet so nothing to report on that yet.


Smurfe


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 26, 2007)

NW, as you no doubt know, I was floored when I went to the store to buy the vanilla beans and found the best price was about $6 per bean -- and one bean per jar!






I ended up "shopping" at that price (two different stores) looking for the biggest beans at the best price!! The highest one I found was a one-bean jar "on sale" for $11 marked down from $14!! -- "Who knew?"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 26, 2007)

I too was always amazed as to the price of Vanilla Beans...then my last trip to the Food C0-op I saw they had packaged up some, 3/$1.60...they weren't very big, maybe 4 inches long, but at that price I can put 3 in a batch of wine.

Don't know if the flavor would be as good with the small ones...?


----------



## smurfe (Feb 26, 2007)

The wife ordered mine off the Internet from Penzy Spice when she was ordering some gifts for X-Mas. She paid $6.29 for a container of 3 beans. Each bean was around 8" long. I used 2 beansin my 3 gallon batch.


Smurfe


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2007)

I've always purchased mine from http://www.vanillabeans4u.com/. The quality is fantastic. Just remember that they are really powerful! I used far too many in my vanilla mead, and now we call it "meadicine" because it tastes like a strong vanilla medicine. I'm hoping it will age out. It's already been a year, so we'll wait 1 more year to see if it does mellow.


----------



## rshosted (Feb 26, 2007)

Dean, Any chance you can post your vanilla mead? I want to do a peach vanilla port/mead. Wondering how many you used?


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's my notes on the mead:

3 gallon batch
9.5 lbs honey
2 tsp yeast nutrient
3 oz chopped golden raisins
5 oz chopped dates
1 pack D47 yeast
water to ~3 gallons

1/8/2006
Used 4.5lbs clover, 3lbs blueberry, and 2 lbs buckwheat
chopped dates and raisins in foodprocessor with a little hot water to make a soupy mixture
took SG of 1.114 and then added the raisin/date soup
rehydrated and then pitched D47

1/17 - sg 1.056
1/19 - sg 1.048
1/23 - sg 1.036
1/29 - sg 1.020
2/2 - sg 1.014 - fermentation starting to slow down drastically, yet still visible bubbles! Going to rack to a clean carboy tomorrow and add the vanilla beans for a long time!
2/4 - racked and added 9 scraped and split vanilla beans!
2/12 - sg 1.010

3/13 - racked off the vanilla beans to clean carboy - clearing nicely


tasting notes July 1, 2006
This has been bulk aging in the carboy.
Holy crap this tastes hot and has wayyyyyy too much vanilla! It almost tastes like medicine, or drinking pure
vanilla extract! This needs at least 1-2 years more aging, or blending with a standard mead.


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2007)

I should note that living on the west coast, we get a much different buckwheat honey than east coasters. Our buckwheat honey is just as black and strong, but doesn't have that "eau du barnyard" smell and taste that east coast buckwheat honey does, so it is okay to use in meads to add character. If you do source buckwheat from out east, I'd probably reduce the amount to 1lb and add another pound of either clover or other type of honey of your preference.

Clover honey is the most common out here, but blueberry honey is awesome! very strong tasting that I find works really well with meads.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2007)

I wonder what vanilla would do to enhance a Muscadine?


----------



## jeffhigdon (Mar 2, 2007)

Dean, thanks for the vanillA bean web site tip. I ordered a pack of 10 for $5 and free shipping! They arrived in just a couple of days and look and smell wonderful.


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 2, 2007)

Give 'er a try Waldo! It would have to add a speical flare to it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 17, 2007)

Went to the old-time Food Co-op yesterday...looked at the Vanilla Beans....they had 3 long ones in a glass/plastic tube for $6+...then they had these....






3 of them in a bag...about 5 to 6 inches long for what turned out to be $1.80...seemed fair....

They seemed a bit stiff tho...probably from being re-packaged...and didn't seem as pungent as I expected....I put a drop of water in the bag and by this morning they were pliable and smelled stronger...

I racked the Crabapple/Apple wine today and thought..."what the heck"...I split, scrapped and put almost 2 in the carboy, and 1/4 of one in the gallon jug...






The Crabapple/Apple wine is always full flavored, and I think the vanilla might add a nice touch to it. 






I have to ask now....how long to leave them in here???

Being as they were kind of dried out like that....Should I have added more??? 

I do see the black specks floating in there, but with enough racking hope to get rid of them.

So...wish me luck on this 'Trial & Error' experiment.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

